# المنتديات العامة > منتدى الترحيب والتهاني >  >  ضيف جديد

## اسير الضلام

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم      
                                السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته          
                       انا ضيف جديد ممكن تقبلوني معاكم في المنتدى

----------


## أسير الحرمان

*


*

----------


## شبكة الناصرة

[IMG]http://al3assal.***********/well03.gif[/IMG]
الـسلام علـيـكـم ورحـمة الله وبـركاته ..

و علمت الدار بمن زارها فرحت ..

واستبشرت ثم باست موضع القدمي ..

وأنشدت بلسان الحال قائلتاً ..

اهلاً وسهلاً ..

فكم يسرنا ويسعدنا انضمامك لعائلتنا المتواضعة  ..

التي لطالما ضمها منتدانا الغالي على قلوبنا ..

.. ((منتديات شبكة الناصرة)) ..

وكم يشرفني أن أقدم لك .. أخـوتنا وصداقـتـنا ..

التي تتسم بالطهر والمشاعر الصادقة ..

التي تنبع من قلوب مشرفيّ وأعضاء ..

هذا المنتدى السامي ..

وكم أتمنى أن تتسع صفحات منتدياتنا لقلمك ..

وما يحمله من عبير مشاعرك ومواضيعك ..

وآرائك الشخصية  ..

التي سنشاركك الطرح والإبداع فيها ..

اهلا وسهلاً بأهل الجود والكرم ..

لملمت زهور العالم بأسره .. 

ونثرت عبق الياسمين ..

على رمال الأرض ..

ونقشت الحروف على جسد البحر ..

وهتفت لنوارس البحر .. 

قائلة هل لي بقطرات البحر كلها .. لأحولها إلى عقد من الأحلام ..

وأصيغ تنسيقها .. لأعقدها على خصلاتك .. 

مع خالص دعواتي لك بقضاء وقت ممتع ومفيد ..

مرحبا بك أخ ... غالي علينا ..

وأشكر لك اختيارك هذا المنتدى ..

الذي أتمنى أن يكون اختيارا ً موفقا ً..

وفي ختامي ..

لك مني كل التقدير والاحترام ..

تقبل شكري وتقديري ..

وفي نهاية خاتمتي اقول لك ..

دعواتي لك بالتوفيق والاختيار الناجح ..

اخوك :شبكة الناصرة ..
[IMG]http://al3assal.***********/well03.gif[/IMG]

----------


## فرح

[IMG]http://zhoor71.***********/جديد3.gif[/IMG]

----------


## شمعه تحترق

عليكم السلام ورحمة الله
حياك الله خيي
نرحب بقدومك
ونتشرف بإنضمامك لأسرتنا
حياك الله

----------


## soosah2



----------


## جنة الحسين



----------


## Malamh Cute

*أهلا وسهلا بك و بإنضمامك لباقة زهورنا الفواحة

آملين ان تسعد بيننا ونسعد بك أخاً جديداً

كل التراحيب و التحايا لا تعبر عن مدى سرورنا بإنضمامك لنا

ها هي ايادينا نمدها لك ترحيبا وحفاوه آملين أن تقضي بصحبتنا
أسعد و أطيب الأوقات

تقبل منا أعذب وارق تحايانا
*

**



**

*تحياتي* 

*كرزهـ*

----------


## كبرياء



----------


## شوق الربيع



----------


## وردة البستان



----------


## alzahrani33

*«®°·.¸.•°°·.¸¸.•°°·.¸.•°®»«®°·.¸.•°°·.¸¸.•°°·.¸.•°  ®»

بــكــل حــب وإحــتــرام وشــوق
نــســتــقــبــلك ونــفــرش طــريــقــك بــالــورد
.. يسرنا تواجدك بيننا وانضمامك معنا ..
.. وبكل ما تحمله معاني الشوق نتلهف لقرأة مشاركاتك ..
.. فمرحباً بك تراحيب المطر إذا هلت ..
.. وهـلا بـك عـدد نجوم السماء وأكثر ..
.. عدد ما غرد الطير ..



مرحباا فيك .. بكل كلمه ومعنى ..
وجودك زااد المنتدى .. نوراا .. وبهااء ..
وبالورد .. والبخوور .. نستقبلك .. ياا كل الغلااا ..
.. فمن قلوبنــا ..
.. نهديك



. أعطر التحيات ..
.. وأرق البسمـات ..
.. وأروع الكلمـات ..
.. وأجمـل الأمنيـات ..
.. وأغلى الهمسـات ..
وندعوك لقضـاء أحلى الأوقـات في أعذب وأرقى المنتديـات 

[IMG]http://not4sale.***********/catrose.gif[/IMG]

؛؛ ننتظر عطر اقلامك ؛؛
* و رسم احساسك *
.. وبديع فنونك..
بــوح قــلــمــك
وجــمــيــل عــبــاراتــك..

«®°·.¸.•°°·.¸¸.•°°·.¸.•°®» الزهراني«®°·.¸.•°°·.¸¸.•°°·.¸.•°®»*

----------


## اسير الضلام

مشكورين جميعا على ردودكم الرائعه

----------


## Hussain.T



----------


## عفاف الهدى



----------


## سمراء



----------


## نور الهدى



----------


## الـمـشـاكـسـه



----------


## ســحرالقوافي

مرحباً بك أخي الفاضل :- 

..*.. اسير الضلام..*.. 

بعدد سقوط قطرات الندى على الزهر ... 

وبعددالنجوم اللامعه في السماء ... 

وتخلل أشعة الشمس بين أورق الأشجار ... 

وتلاطم أمواج البحر بصخور ... 

أهلاً وسهلاً بك... 

:.* شبكة الناصرة الثقافية*.: 

بعبير الورد نحييك وبهذاالحضور ... 

بخطوط القلم نزين لك أرق ترحيب ... 

وبرائحة العود والمحبة ننتظر أبداع القلم الرائع ... 

مع تمنياتي لكما بقضاء وقت ممتع معنا هنا ... 



 


 



أختكم 

»؛°.. سحر القوافي ..°؛«

----------


## اسير الضلام

مشكورين جميعاااااا على الردود الحلوة

----------


## khozam



----------


## اسير الضلام

مشكور اخي الحبيب

----------


## لحن الخلود



----------


## لؤلؤة الحجاز

[IMG]http://www.************/files/arb-up-2008-1/VVk21374.gif[/IMG]

----------


## اسير الضلام

لحن الخلود&&&لؤلؤة الحجاز 
مشكورين على الترحيب

----------


## نصرالله



----------


## fatemah

[IMG]http://img376.**************/img376/9259/1212424fg4.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## اسير الضلام

نصر الله&&&fatemah
مشكورين على الترحيب الرائع

----------


## ملاك الررروح



----------


## إبتسام السهم



----------


## اسير الضلام

ملاك الروح &&&& ابتسام السهم &&&&
مشكورين على المرور

----------


## الأمل البعيد



----------


## المستحييل



----------


## نسيم الذكريات

ياهلا وسهلا فيك أخي العزيز
ونور المنتدى بوجودك
تمنياتي لك بالتوفيق

----------


## اسير الضلام

الأمل البعيد&&&المستحيل&&&نسيم الذكريات
مشكوررررررررررين
على الترحيب الرائع
تحياتي
اسير الضلام

----------


## عاشق الافراح



----------


## همسات وله

[IMG]http://zhoor71.***********/جديد3.gif[/IMG]

----------


## القلب المرح

[IMG]http://heart3hot.***********/5221.gif[/IMG]

----------


## اسير الضلام

عاشق الأفراح&&&همسات وله&&&القلب الملرح
مشكوررررررررررين
على الترحيب الرائع
تحياتي
اسير الضلام

----------


## ملكة سبأ

يامرحبا ترحيب ينشر فالاخبـار 
ترحيب من شاعر تحرك شعوره 
يامرحبا ترحيب يكتب بالانـوار 
والنور عم المنتدى مع حظـوره 
اسمك مثل برق يبشر بالامطـار 
والقلب بوجودك تزايد سـروره

----------


## اسير الضلام

&&& ملكة سبأ &&&
مشكووووورة
على الترحيب الرائع

----------


## Sweet Magic

*  
**::+:+:+:+::

أهلاً وسهلاَ بك أخي الكريم .. 

¨°o.O ( ..^*اسير الظلام *^.. ) O.o°¨ 

حللت أهلاً .. ووطئت سهلاً .. 
ياهلا بك بين اخوانك وأخواتك .. 
ان شاء الله تسمتع معــانا .. 
وتفيد وتستفيد معانـا .. 
وبانتظار مشاركاتـك وابداعاتـك .. 
ســعداء بتـواجـدك معانا .. وحيـاك الله

::+:+:+:+::*

----------

